# Colangelo to the Raps???



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=243604


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Not going to happen. That's right, I said something optimistic about the Suns. You have a problem with that? Huh? Huh? Do ya? Do ya?


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Why wouldn't you say something positive about the Suns more often? They're a good team with a good future and (for now) a smart guy at the helm. Come to Toronto, Bryan! :biggrin:


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

narrator said:


> Why wouldn't you say something positive about the Suns more often? They're a good team with a good future and (for now) a smart guy at the helm.


Let's just say I usually take a stance that most people call pessamistic but I call realistic. And that's the fact that while the Suns may have years where they contend for division titles, they will never win the NBA Title.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

sunsaz said:


> Let's just say I usually take a stance that most people call pessamistic but I call realistic. And that's the fact that while the Suns may have years where they contend for division titles, they will never win the NBA Title.



I'd like to bet in the next 10 years they will..


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

...you seriously think the Suns have NO chance to win over the next few years? :angel:


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Yoyo said:


> ...you seriously think the Suns have NO chance to win over the next few years? :angel:


Not the next few years; ever.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns'll will win it this year if Amare comes back 80% ... Seems I'm like sunsaz's opposite haha ^_^

Anyways, this is old news actually. I read it about a few weeks back on the Phoenix Suns site itself. Colangelo said he has no intention of leaving for Toronto and is very happy here.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

sunsaz said:


> Not the next few years; ever.


Hope you aren't here celebrating when they finally do win it all then.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

rdm2 said:


> Hope you aren't here celebrating when they finally do win it all then.


IF they do, I think I'll be too shocked to do much else.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...langelo_appears_ready_to_take_toronto_gm_job/

Why are we letting this happen. He is the GM that saved phoenix arse twice. Unless there is some ither season apart from money god dam Sarver why do you not pay out the money and let ppl walk, and after this 1, u wont have Bryan to pick up the pieces.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

I didn't realize having a team, whom in the next 10 years, are a sure-fire Western Conference Finals contender and always coming up short in the big dance is a bad thing, but that's just me. :bsmile:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Please don't forget, before Sarver bought the team most fans and media would have gladly ran BC out of town.

For every good move BC made he made one worse.

Penny Hardway, Tom Gugliotta, Scott Skiles, Frank Johnson, Danny Ainge, Antonio McDyess, Quentin Richardson and never using the MLE.

We have been pretty good in the draft, but that's also credit to our scouting staff. Every other Suns fan knew Amare was our guy and Jerry was the one sold on him, Bryan probably really wanted Skita..
Barbosa was Chapman's guy.

Bryan traded #7 (Iguodala) for a future pick so we could sign Q, thinking Iguodala wouldn't be there anyway. And the pick we got was much worse in hindsight and traded with Q to New York.

The whole Penny fiasco almost cost us Amare in hindsight.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Robert Sarver Statement Regarding Colangelo Situation 



> Suns Managing Partner Robert Sarver released the following statement today on the stories surrounding Suns President and General Manager Bryan Colangelo:
> 
> “At the time we reached agreement on the purchase of the Suns, Bryan Colangelo and I agreed on a three-year contract that continues through the 2006-07 season that includes an ownership interest in the team. I also had an understanding with Bryan that, if another opportunity presented itself that he wished to explore, I would not stand in his way. Consistent with that, when another team asked permission to speak with Bryan, I granted permission at his request.
> 
> “I have had discussions with Bryan regarding an extension on his contract and those conversations are ongoing. My hope remains he will stay in Phoenix.”


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

Amareca said:


> Please don't forget, before Sarver bought the team most fans and media would have gladly ran BC out of town.
> 
> For every good move BC made he made one worse.
> 
> ...


 7 was traded to Chicago, and was Luol Deng
And yeah, i don't know what to think really. i can see both sides of the argument, aaand really don't know enough to form an opinion on it.


----------



## j5e1f9f1 (Feb 26, 2006)

Personally, i don't think Colangelo is going anywhere. If he does, it would be a great loss to our team, but we would pull through soon enough.Sunsaz, i don't know wat ur talking about with the whole " suns will never win a title deal". First off, who do we have as starting guard? Last years league MVP. We have Raja Bell, who is very young, and is a lights out shooter from behind the arch. we have great bench players including Eddie House, who is a streak shooter, but nontheless is great. Oh and of course we have Shawn Marion. One of the only guy ive seen who can make highlight reel plays out of garbage. Were having a decent season thus far, and were missing one of our start players. When Amare comes back, The Suns will be unstoppable. Plus, even if we don't win a Championship this year, Our entire team is young a still learning, and with the guidance of Steve Nash, Im sure the suns will evolve even further into something great. 
The NBA titles are on their way, u watch


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm sure the Basketball God/Spurs and DEEEEETROIIIT BASKETBALL will have something to say about that.

Hey, I'm not saying I like it. I'm just accepting that this is what will happen.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

j5e1f9f1 said:


> Personally, i don't think Colangelo is going anywhere. If he does, it would be a great loss to our team, but we would pull through soon enough.Sunsaz, i don't know wat ur talking about with the whole " suns will never win a title deal". First off, who do we have as starting guard? Last years league MVP. We have Raja Bell, who is very young, and is a lights out shooter from behind the arch. we have great bench players including Eddie House, who is a streak shooter, but nontheless is great. Oh and of course we have Shawn Marion. One of the only guy ive seen who can make highlight reel plays out of garbage. Were having a decent season thus far, and were missing one of our start players. When Amare comes back, The Suns will be unstoppable. Plus, even if we don't win a Championship this year, Our entire team is young a still learning, and with the guidance of Steve Nash, Im sure the suns will evolve even further into something great.
> The NBA titles are on their way, u watch


I still believe the Clippers will win an NBA title before the suns. :clown:


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

February 27
_Arizona Republic_: "Those close to the situation on both sides wonder why he would not go, considering that Toronto is willing to give him more money (more than $3 million a year and possibly an ownership stake), job security (a four- or five-year contract) and more autonomy with basketball decisions than Suns Managing Partner Robert Sarver allows."


http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/0227suns0227.html


Laurie


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Bryan Colangelo's tenure with the Suns is over..
http://www.eastvalleytribune.com/index.php?sty=60022



> Bryan Colangelo's tenure with the Phoenix Suns is over. Sources close to the team confirmed Monday that Colangelo, the club's president and general manager, will leave the organization to assume the same role with the Toronto Raptors.





> Sources said there are still details to be worked out, most notably Colangelo's small ownership stake in the Suns which must be sold before he leaves.
> 
> The Suns also may be seeking compensation from Toronto for losing their GM in the middle of the season, with a year left on his deal.
> 
> ...


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Bryan Colangelo's tenure with the Phoenix Suns is over. Sources close to the team confirmed Monday that Colangelo, the club's president and general manager, will leave the organization to assume the same role with the Toronto Raptors.


Sooooo...Done is done. Who's likely to get his job?

Laurie


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

this seems weird, he'd leave. I mean you'd think he'd wait before we actually do _something _ before leaving and taking on a different challenge.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Alright, so I was wrong about Colangelo seling us out. But I was right about reality continuing to stomp a mudhole in our a**.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

endora60 said:


> Sooooo...Done is done. Who's likely to get his job?
> 
> Laurie


Glen Grunwald or Rob Babcock... :biggrin:

Just joking...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

The good news is that the ten or so other guys who are involved in player operations are all still here. Colangelo always gave them credit for a lot of what the Suns have done. Jerry Colangelo was actually the one that called his son over while watching Amare play and said "This is the guy we're taking." Bryan didn't have that complete autonomy that Toronto is giving him, so we can hope that other people in our organization had a lot to do with those moves. When we bring someone else in, at least we'll still have that infrastructure to work with. I think it'll hurt even more if Jerry Colangelo leaves though, which is definitely a possibility, because he has always been a steady voice behind the scenes for the Suns.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I thought Jerry was Bryan.

I'm glad it wasn't Jerry going.

Jerry's the inteligent one. =)


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Nah, Bryan is just as good lately. It took him awhile to come into his own, but he definitely did. I'm not sure how he'll do in Toronto, but it would be awesome if he could create another good team out there in the East. Think he'll try and run? Wonder what PG he'd go after?


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Wonder what PG he'd go after?


He's got Mike James. Why would he go after anybody?

Laurie


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

endora60 said:


> He's got Mike James. Why would he go after anybody?
> 
> Laurie


I was talking long term, and if he wanted a running offense. James is likely going to want a long, lucrative contract that will carry him until he's 36 or 37. I'm not convinced that Toronto will want to gamble with that, but it depends on how much he asks for versus his market value.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

endora60 said:


> He's got Mike James. Why would he go after anybody?
> 
> Laurie


James is not a cornerstone PG. Solid but that's it. He wants more money he'll get it because some team over pays but nothing more than mid level exception. Raptors, just save your money.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh well I'm not worried. I'll be laughing at him as we win a title and the Raptors still do nothing.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> James is not a cornertone PG. Solid but that's it. He wants more money he'll get it because some team over pays but nothing more than mid level expecetion. Raptors, just save your money.


Agreed, the last thing BC will want to do in his first few months there is to possibly get Toronto into a bad contract. I wonder if it will depend on Roko.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Carbo04 said:


> I'll be laughing at him as we win a title and the Raptors still do nothing.


I was thinking that too. The money and perks must've been just killer in order to coax the guy away from a winning team to...well, to that _mess_ up in Toronto.

Laurie


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Carbo04 said:


> Oh well I'm not worried. I'll be laughing at him as we win a title and the Raptors still do nothing.


Why would you be laughing at him? If anything you (and Suns fans) should be thanking him if the Suns win a title with the core they have now. 

In fact I'm surprised that there are some who hold some anomisity towards him as he leaves. He left Phoenix in probably the best shape anyone can hope for, ranging from player personnel to management personnel.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

trick said:


> Why would you be laughing at him? If anything you (and Suns fans) should be thanking him if the Suns win a title with the core they have now.
> 
> In fact I'm surprised that there are some who hold some anomisity towards him as he leaves. He left Phoenix in probably the best shape anyone can hope for, ranging from player personnel to management personnel.


First of all, if your team isn't the Spurs, Lakers, or Pistons, that title's not going to happen.
Secondly, you clearly have no idea how quickly it takes things to go to Hell in a handbasket in this town.


----------



## Jason997 (Jan 21, 2006)

sunsaz -- Do the board a favor and take the negative, whining, wimpy, mellow dramatic nonsense somewhere else. 

- Jason


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

sunsaz said:


> First of all, if your team isn't the Spurs, Lakers, or Pistons, that title's not going to happen.


*If*, *if* they win a title.



sunsaz said:


> Secondly, you clearly have no idea how quickly it takes things to go to Hell in a handbasket in this town.


Doesn't disprove the fact that Colagnelo left the team in good shape for the next GM. Just be thankful that he's not Scott Layden or Glen Grunwald in that he left the team with no coach in hand and a roster full of overpaid deadweight. In fact, he left the team in better shape than it was a year ago.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Jason997 said:


> sunsaz -- Do the board a favor and take the negative, whining, wimpy, mellow dramatic nonsense somewhere else.
> 
> - Jason


I'm not partial to personal attacks, but if you have a problem with something I write, then don't read it.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

sunsaz said:


> ...you clearly have no idea how quickly it takes things to go to Hell in a handbasket in this town.


I admit I _don't_ know how quickly things go South with the Suns--but I do know how nice they looked last season and how good they look now.

Perhaps you should have a bit more faith in your team; the Suns have earned it.

Laurie


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Colangelo left us. Big deal. He had a _say _ in who we are today. Just because he left for the Raptors doesn't mean he won't help them or build them up. He made a choice. Good luck to him.


Everyone just get over it. Our front office is still strong. It wasn't just him who had did everything. It was all done collectively.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Amareca said:


> Please don't forget, before Sarver bought the team most fans and media would have gladly ran BC out of town.
> 
> For every good move BC made he made one worse.
> 
> ...


This is all in hindsight.

At the time you were in favor of both trading the #7 pick and the Q signing. It's all documented in here.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

endora60 said:


> I admit I _don't_ know how quickly things go South with the Suns--but I do know how nice they looked last season and how good they look now.
> 
> Perhaps you should have a bit more faith in your team; the Suns have earned it.
> 
> Laurie


I chose to look at the big picture. Sure a number of teams have rotton histories and have come nowhere near the NBA Title. But we have the 4th best winning percentage in the history of the NBA and not one thing to show for it. To be honest, I'd rather be at the bottom all the time and not have other teams dangle the title in front of us like a carrot to a donkey.

Besides, there's too much politics under the surface for us to ever be considered in the same league as the Celtics, Lakers, and Spurs.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

sunsaz said:


> I chose to look at the big picture.


Forgive me, but it seems to me you're looking at an _old_ picture of the Suns, one that's faded and has been replaced by a new image.



> Besides, there's too much politics under the surface for us to ever be considered in the same league as the Celtics, Lakers, and Spurs.


Now this I don't understand. Can you explain, please?

Again, you're seeing an old picture. The Celts reek, the Lakers are mediocre, and it's not so many years past that the Spurs were just awful. Things change--like the Suns becoming an elite team as two of the three you've mentioned fall apart.

Laurie


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

endora60 said:


> Now this I don't understand. Can you explain, please?
> 
> Again, you're seeing an old picture. The Celts reek, the Lakers are mediocre, and it's not so many years past that the Spurs were just awful. Things change--like the Suns becoming an elite team as two of the three you've mentioned fall apart.


The Lakers, Celtics, and Spurs are the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd winningest teams in NBA history. Obviously, despite some of them being bad now, they all have titles to show for it. (no less than three for each of them) As for the "old" picture, I take into account the here and now, but I also look at the past and the future. The Spurs will win a couple more titles and we'll see at least one more Celtics/Lakers Finals before we see a championship banner being raised in Phoenix.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

sunsaz said:


> The Lakers, Celtics, and Spurs are the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd winningest teams in NBA history. Obviously, despite some of them being bad now, they all have titles to show for it. (no less than three for each of them) As for the "old" picture, I take into account the here and now, but I also look at the past and the future. The Spurs will win a couple more titles and we'll see at least one more Celtics/Lakers Finals before we see a championship banner being raised in Phoenix.



Celtics/Lakers? Not with those rosters. Its not like how it was back then. Teams are in fianacial trouble to get a quick fix.

We have alot better shot than them. Especially Celts

It's not that hard to make it this yr. Mavs-Spurs face off in 2nd rd. We may not beat the Spurs even though we did it this yr, w/o Amare healthy. But Mavs could knock them off. And we get the Mavs who we know we have a better chance at beating and getting to Finals.

Even so there is next yr with everyone healthy we know how good we are or can be.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

This is a move BC had to take. He gets more money and steps out of Daddy's shadow.

If he fails, he can blame the raptors and catch on with some other team.

If he wins, he might move past his dad as the number 1 basketball stud.

How would he win?

By moving the Raptors to Las Vegas, and turning them into a profitable playoff team.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

endora60 said:


> I was thinking that too. The money and perks must've been just killer in order to coax the guy away from a winning team to...well, to that _mess_ up in Toronto.
> 
> Laurie



What mess? Young All-Star, three solid rookies, one of the best young players in Europe developing for them in Europe, Lottery pick next year and loads of money to throw around. That's like the ideal situation to step in. Raptors are in Playoffs next year with bright future.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Lukasbmw said:


> How would he win?
> 
> By moving the Raptors to Las Vegas, and turning them into a profitable playoff team.


If you think the casinos in Las Vegas are likely to end betting on NBA games (which is required, so says Stern, before a team could be based there), I've got this lovely bridge for sale. 

Laurie


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Scipio said:


> What mess? Young All-Star, three solid rookies, one of the best young players in Europe developing for them in Europe, Lottery pick next year and loads of money to throw around. That's like the ideal situation to step in. Raptors are in Playoffs next year with bright future.


...and as of _right now_, they can't even beat Atlanta, even with their All Star and three solid rookies.

Laurie


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Celtics/Lakers? Not with those rosters. Its not like how it was back then. Teams are in fianacial trouble to get a quick fix.


I know we won't see this era's Celtics and Lakers in the Finals. Their next matchup will be many years down the road, hence my point.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

sunsaz said:


> I know we won't see this era's Celtics and Lakers in the Finals. Their next matchup will be many years down the road, hence my point.



its more likely for us to win a title before they ever get back to being a title contender. Celts probably a lot longer. That's just easy to see.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

blowuptheraptors said:


> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=243604


haha...some genius Colangelo is...leave the rising star of the NBA with title almost guaranteed at some point to take over a cursed franchise like Toronto...you're a box o' brains BC! :goodjob:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> its more likely for us to win a title before they ever get back to being a title contender. *Celts probably a lot longer. That's just easy to see*.


You are forgiven, u don't got access to all C's games so you don't see their outstanding young guns... :biggrin:


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

I can forgive those that thought it wouldn't happen, I myself was skeptical until it was done even though my info was good.

As for what is "drawing" him to Toronto:

1) Money 2) Autonomy 3) Wayne Embry 4) The Parent Company, MLSE

Less tangible things he spoke of that affected his family. His wife, Babrara, Italian born has relatives in Europe. Toronto would be 1 direct flight as opposed to PHX. Lots of private schools of prestige in the city. 

If you look at this team now, it looks an awful lot like the Suns did after the Hardaway Trade. BC has the room to do what he pleases. I agree it mught be tough to leave, but he gets the chance to do what he did for PHX but on his own terms.

What makes me laugh is how ignorant _some_ of you are about the best thing being the Raptors move elsewhere.

The Raptors and their parent company are so poor they decided to build a couple of 40-storey condos and shopping centre across from the ACC.

http://www.mapleleafsquare.com/flash/intro.htm

That is just one example of why it will NEVER happen.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

endora60 said:


> ...and as of _right now_, they can't even beat Atlanta, even with their All Star and three solid rookies.
> 
> Laurie


You wanna talk messes lets talk about an owner that wants to turnover his ENTIRE team and told it to their face.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Larry Miller's an idiot


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

blowuptheraptors said:


> Toronto would be 1 direct flight as opposed to PHX.


I would venture to guess that a direct flight to Europe from PHX is not impossible. There are direct flights from Vegas and LAX; Sky Harbor is as busy as those. The flight would be shorter from Toronto, though.



> Lots of private schools of prestige in the city.


I would also venture to guess that there are as many schools of as much prestige in the PHX metro area as there are in Toronto.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

endora60 said:


> If you think the casinos in Las Vegas are likely to end betting on NBA games (which is required, so says Stern, before a team could be based there), I've got this lovely bridge for sale.
> 
> Laurie


The NBA and MLB have a chance to get through these betting filters; The NFL would never make it.

On that betting issue, I don't see why only disallowing betting on games involving the Vegas franchise is not enough. I don't see the reasoning behind banning all league bets if Vegas gets a franchise. Who cares if people want to bet on Knicks vs. Lakers, while a team plays their home games in Vegas? 

The idea that the combination of a Vegas franchise and betting on non-Vegas games somehow increases the chances for bettor influence on games is neurotic nonsense. Fixed games/performances wouldn't be any greater than they are now.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

RebelSun said:


> I would venture to guess that a direct flight to Europe from PHX is not impossible. There are direct flights from Vegas and LAX; Sky Harbor is as busy as those. The flight would be shorter from Toronto, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I would also venture to guess that there are as many schools of as much prestige in the PHX metro area as there are in Toronto.


I'm just summarising what he directly said regarding some of the things he was looking forward to. I'm sure PHX has some good schools as well.

A quick look on Orbitz shows that there are no direct flights to Rome from PHX. You would have to do at least one stop or more. I chose Rome because her relatives are Italian and would provide the greatest chance for a flight to that country.


----------

